# First World Problems Here



## Milowws (Aug 6, 2013)

Im kinda lost on wich handheld console i want to use my next income on.

Nintendo 3DS XL 

Ps Vita

Wich is best in playing backups, and wich console is "easiest" to handle in homebrewing and using Custom firmware and stuff like that?


----------



## emigre (Aug 6, 2013)

Neither tbh tbf.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 6, 2013)

Vita and 3DS have no custom firmware.

You can play backup PSP games on Vita but only if u have the exploilt game, DS games work on 3DS if you have a flashcard(DSTWO,R4i Gold 3DS)

You can play backups of 3DS games with the Gateway 3DS but only on 4.5 firmware, if ur console is 4.5+ then ur out of luck(Its not gonna ever support 4.5+ firmwares)


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 6, 2013)

As far as I know, neither console has been hacked in any way.

On the 3DS, you can play DS Backups with old equipment (Supercard DSTwo), and the Gateway 3DS is being released which supports 3DS ROMs, though I'm not getting too excited about it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Vita and 3DS have no custom firmware.
> 
> You can play backup PSP games on Vita but only if u have the exploilt game, DS games work on 3DS if you have a flashcard(DSTWO,R4i Gold 3DS)
> 
> You can play backups of 3DS games with the Gateway 3DS but only on 4.5 firmware, if ur console is 4.5+ then ur out of luck(Its not gonna ever support 4.5+ firmwares)


 
Giving this awesome answer really gave me a proud feeling to ComeTurismO.


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Get an notebook/convertable, consoles suck


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are patient enough, the Vita is the better choice long term. 2 reasons:

1) Vita's support, if Sony doesn't abandon it of course, will pick up eventually and in 2-3 years will get some really good looking AAA titles. Just like it happened with the PSP, it was slow to pick up steam, but eventually became a powerhouse.

2) *If* both of the consoles get hacked, Vita will be able to emulate the 3DS* if* someone makes the effort to write an emulator for it. They share the same CPU architecture, so no dynamic recompiling will be necessary, and the Vita has more than enough horsepower to emulate its other fanctions. It also has gyroscope/touch controls, so emulation will be fairly faithful to the real thing... That of course will take years to mature, if it happens at all...

But seriously though, the best idea is to buy both. I did. As i did with the DS and the PSP. Each console is best on different game genres, so you can get both to have the best of both worlds...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have too much chips for my dip, but if I open another dip I'll have too much dip for my chips.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2013)

For the love of god can we please put a post count requirement to post threads.

Thousands of innocent baby seals could be saved from anger induced clubbing if such a thing were to be put in place.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I have too much chips for my dip, but if I open another dip I'll have too much dip for my chips.


 
This shit pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 10, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I have too much chips for my dip, but if I open another dip I'll have too much dip for my chips.


 
Exact opposite for me


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 12, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> 2) *If* both of the consoles get hacked, Vita will be able to emulate the 3DS* if* someone makes the effort to write an emulator for it. They share the same CPU architecture, so no dynamic recompiling will be necessary, and the Vita has more than enough horsepower to emulate its other fanctions. It also has gyroscope/touch controls, so emulation will be fairly faithful to the real thing... That of course will take years to mature, if it happens at all.


 
I want to see how in the world the Vita could emulate the 3DS without effin' things up.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 12, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> I want to see how in the world the Vita could emulate the 3DS without effin' things up.


 

In terms of hardware, Vita has 4 ARM cores(up to 2.0ghz), vastly more powerful than the 2 268mhz 3DS ARM cores. It has much more memory and a quite faster gpu. Also it has touch controls and all other 3DS bells and whistles. The only thing that won't be emulated will be the 3D effect, not exactly its most loved feature... Most play with it turned off anyway...

Since both the Vita and the 3DS use ARM cores, the cpu emulation performance hit will be low.

So IF and i say IF both consoles are hacked, there is the possibilty of a 3DS on Vita emulator. And it will be quite fast.

Remember that the original PSP was able to emulate the PS1 easily, because it used the same architecture of CPUs, MIPS. It could also emulate the N64, because the N64 also used a MIPS cpu. If only the PSP had more ram and a tad faster cpu, it could have been a wonderful N64 emulation machine. But the PSP couldn't emulate the DS even though it is not that much more powerful, and actually was weaker than the N64.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 12, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> In terms of hardware, Vita has 4 ARM cores(up to 2.0ghz), vastly more powerful than the 2 268mhz 3DS ARM cores. It has much more memory and a quite faster gpu. Also it has touch controls and all other 3DS bells and whistles.
> 
> Since both the Vita and the 3DS use ARM cores, the cpu emulation performance hit will be low.
> 
> ...


 
What about the screen size? Ever thought about how that would look like?


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 12, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> What about the screen size? Ever thought about how that would look like?


 

Well they can display both screens side by side. Vita has a high resolution wide screen, so it will be possible.

Of course, no one said that this will be the same experience as the original 3DS. As is with most emulators, especially of quirky machines like the (3)DS with its dual screens. But if a Vita owner would like to experience some 3DS games without buying one, he could have the option to do it.

But this is purely speculation. The Vita isn't hacked yet, and the 3DS hacking is in its infancy. And if and when they get truly hacked, someone with enough free time and good programming skills will need to create a 3DS emulator for it, not an easy task since there are no other 3DS emulators and he will need to start from scratch. Emulators on PSP were mostly ported from PC, for example the SNES ones are based on Snes9x...


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 13, 2013)

They're both in the early stages of hacking, and only the 3DS can run (3DS) backups.

There are is no 3DS or Vita homebrew...yet.

If you can't wait, then get a 3DS because you can play backups thanks to Gateway 3DS. However, the card was just released and it only works on firmware 4.5. They're still working to make it work with newer firmwares and to make it region-free. You need to buy an older 3DS if you plan to buy Gatewag because the new ones come with 5.0 or something.


----------

